# baitcaster oder stationärrolle???



## allroundangler96 (10. April 2011)

bitte schreibt mir in den thread mal eure eigene meinung und positive und negative punkte dazu auf und bitte auch eigene erfahrungen. wenn möglich könnt ihr mir dann auch gleich ein modell angeben das ihr selber kennt und gut findet. ich suche eine spinnrolle (wem das nicht klar ist ):m
danke im vorraus


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (10. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

Hat beides seine Vor- und Nachteile. Kommt immer auf den Einsatzbereich an welche Rolle zu bevorzugen ist. 
Z.Bsp. wird UL-Spinnen nur mit ner Stationärrolle gut funktionieren .... beim schweren Jerken muss es wiederum ne Multi sein....


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

Das folgende ist nur meine(!) Ansicht und erhebt keinen Anspruch auf Allgemeingültigkeit, bedarf auch keinen Kommentars.|rolleyes

Ich benutze keine Multis.#d 
Warum? Weil ich keine Notwendigkeit dafür sehe. 
Schweres jerken und Wallerangeln betreibe ich nicht.
Ich benutze seit einem  Vierteljahrhundert Statios und kann die quasi bei Dunkelheit und im  Schlaf mit verbundenen Augen bedienen.
Warum sollte ich da (für die Süsswasserangelei!!!) auf eine Rollenform  wechseln, die eine schlechte Rutenbalance mit sich bringt, dadurch dass  die Rolle immer vor der Hand liegt.

Nur weil einige herstellergesteuerte Magazine inkl. selbsternannter  Spezies suggerieren es sei Mode und cool mit Multis zu angeln.
Sorry, aus dem Alter bin ich raus, dass ich mit der Mode gehe . . .:m

Beim schweren jerken, Wallerangeln oder Meeresangeln würde ich wohl gezwungenermassen auf eine Multi zurückgreifen aber sonst nicht.
|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## chxxstxxxx (10. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

Beim Wallerangeln braucht man sie auch nur wegen der Schnurfassung. Ich sehe beim Spinnfischen keinerlei Vorteile von Baitcastern (Jerken außer Acht gelassen weil ich das noch nie gemacht habe und deswegen nicht vergleichen kann). Und kommt mir jetzt niemand mit "Man kann mit einer Baitcaster weiter und zielgenauer werfen!". Auf den Beweis warte ich seit Jahren.


----------



## Chrizzi (10. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich benutze keine Multis.#d
> 
> 
> Warum sollte ich da (für die Süsswasserangelei!!!) auf eine Rollenform  wechseln, die eine *schlechte Rutenbalance mit sich bringt, dadurch dass  die Rolle immer vor der Hand liegt.*




Benutz mal eine Baitcaster. Die Dinger liegen super in der Hand, die Balance ist nicht schlechter und man hat eine schonendere Haltung vom Handgelenk. 




Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Hat beides seine Vor- und Nachteile.



So sieht's aus.


----------



## Jerk Meister (10. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

moin 

ich angel viel mit multis weil ich finde
man kann viel schneller und zielgenauer
damit werfen, dazu finde ich multis sind viel robuster

aber wen ich auf waller angel z.b mit bojenmontage
kommen nur stationär zu einsats weil?
wegen der hohen übersetzung
aber ich hab multis mit den ich 1,5g werfen kann 
und das auch sehr weit z.b mit derPREMIER von abu

oder große jerks bis zu 250g die werfe ich mit meiner
toro von abu

und noch ein vorteil von multis ist das ich ganz leicht einhand 
würfe machen kann

die combis sind auch in der regel leichter weil die
rute kurz und und die rolle kleiner ist 

warum auch ne große rolle nehmen die schnur 
die auf eine große stationär past past auch 
auf eine kleine multi

und was die wurf weiten angeht ist da kein großer unterschied


so das ist meine meinung

gute multis sind z.b
ABU Toro für schwere Köder
ABU Premier für leichte Köder
Diawa megaforce für verticalangeln

gute stationärrollen sind z.b
Penn Sargus 
Quantum Cabo


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Benutz mal eine Baitcaster. Die Dinger liegen super in der Hand, die Balance ist nicht schlechter und man hat eine schonendere Haltung vom Handgelenk.




Hab mir schon gedacht dass du da etwas zu sagst . . .:m

Aber:


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das folgende ist nur meine(!) Ansicht und  erhebt keinen Anspruch auf Allgemeingültigkeit, bedarf auch keinen  Kommentars.|rolleyes



Soll heissen, das muss nicht jeder so sehen.|wavey:
Sonst würde das Geschäft mit den Dingern nicht so boomen. Die Hersteller haben eben einen neuen Goldesel, auch wenn er nicht neu ist. Es gab ja Multis schon vor den Statios.

Warum der Vorläufer jetzt wieder moderner als die (damals) nächste Evolutionsstufe der Angelrollen sein soll . . . .:m|kopfkrat?


----------



## Hechters (10. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

""Benutz mal eine Baitcaster. Die Dinger liegen super in der Hand, die Balance ist nicht schlechter und man hat eine schonendere Haltung vom Handgelenk.""


Da schließ ich mich Chrizzi an. Obwohl ich auch _*BEIDE*_ Arten fische. Statio & Baitcaster. Die Dinger sind soooo leicht(190gr.) einfach ein Traum.

_VG Hechters_


----------



## chxxstxxxx (10. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



Jerk Meister schrieb:


> moin
> 
> ich angel viel mit multis weil ich finde
> man kann viel schneller und zielgenauer
> damit werfen, dazu finde ich multis sind viel robuster


Das "schneller" ist mir egal und das "zielgenauer" kommt auf den Angler an.



> aber wen ich auf waller angel z.b mit bojenmontage
> kommen nur stationär zu einsats weil? wegen der hohen übersetzung


Seit wann haben denn wallertaugliche Stationärrollen eine hohe Übersetzung? Mit einer 30er Tyrnos habe ich eine Montage bei weitem schneller eingeholt als mit einer 9500 Offshore auf die gleiche Entfernung.


----------



## --BassQ-- (10. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

Also ich habe nun eine Baitcaster und muss sagen ich will sie nicht mehr missen, ok muss das werfen damit üben gerade für die leichten köder aber es macht mit sehr viel spass.

Mein Fazit ist Baitcaster machen spass, wenn man eine gescheite hat.


----------



## lippfried (10. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

Ich habe mir auch ne Baitcaster zugelegt aber keine Vorteile erkennen können - im Gegenteil! Werfen, gerade leichte Köder, ist recht schwer.
Und ich weiss nicht, warum ich es üben und lernen soll, wenn es mit meiner Statio ohne Probleme super geht.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (10. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



Rubberduck schrieb:


> Da kannst Du wahrscheinlich warten bis Du alt und grau bist.
> Wer einmal einen guten Castingsportler beim Werfen gesehen hat, wird das ohnehin nicht mehr behaupten.
> Die Baitcaster unterstützt einen Werfer einfach besser bei dem Vorsatz mit einer sauberen Technik zu werfen. Sie gibt bei einem schlechten Wurf auch gern ein Feedback in Form einer Perücke.


Gegen einen professionellen Caster stinke ich mit meiner Stationärkombi wahrscheinlich ab was Zielgenauigkeit und die Weite angeht (zumindest wenn ich mir einige Clips bei Youtube so ansehe). Aber die sind ja auch kein Referenzwert. Es geht ja ums Spinnfischen mit Kunstködern und nicht ums Werfen mit 3,6m langen Spezialruten und einem Turniergewicht.

Das ist jetzt nicht provokativ gemeint, sondern mein voller Ernst! Ich würde gerne mal rein interessehalber mit einem guten Baitcaster am Wasser stehen und mal Stationär- und Baitcastkombi miteinander vergleichen um zu sehen was rauskommt. Alle Baitcastangler mit denen ich bisher geworfen haben kamen nichtmal annähernd auf die Weite wie ich mit Stationärkombi (gleiche Köder versteht sich).


----------



## Walstipper (10. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das folgende ist nur meine(!) Ansicht und erhebt keinen Anspruch auf Allgemeingültigkeit, bedarf auch keinen Kommentars.|rolleyes
> 
> *Ich benutze keine Multis*.#d
> Warum? Weil ich keine Notwendigkeit dafür sehe.
> ...





Chrizzi schrieb:


> Benutz mal eine Baitcaster.


















christian36 schrieb:


> Beim Wallerangeln braucht man sie auch nur wegen der Schnurfassung. Ich sehe beim Spinnfischen keinerlei Vorteile von Baitcastern (Jerken außer Acht gelassen weil ich das noch nie gemacht habe und deswegen nicht vergleichen kann). Und kommt mir jetzt niemand mit "Man kann mit einer Baitcaster weiter und zielgenauer werfen!". Auf den Beweis warte ich seit Jahren.



In einem anderen Forum steht der Versuch an, was bei gleichem Blank unter Testbedingungen tatsächlich weiter wirft.
Das die BCs/Multis präziser sind, steht außer Frage.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (10. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



Walstipper schrieb:


> In einem anderen Forum steht der Versuch an, was bei gleichem Blank unter Testbedingungen tatsächlich weiter wirft.


Welchem anderem Forum und mit welchen Testbedingungen? 



> Das die BCs/Multis präziser sind, steht außer Frage.


Dazu würde ich mich gerne zu einem Vergleich zur Verfügung stellen, denn das wage ich ernsthaft zu bezweifeln. Also unter reellen Bedingungen mit verschiedenen Ködern am Wasser und dort markante Punkte (Brückenpfeiler, Buhnenköpfe, unter überhängende Äste, ..) anwerfen versteht sich und keine Trockenübungen am Fußballplatz oder sowas.


----------



## Andal (10. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

Der echte Gentleman fischt eh mit der Centrepin. 





Jedenfalls vom Boot aus, beim Vertikalfischen ist das eine tolle Option!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (10. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

Weicheier. Echte Männer[TM] wickeln sich die Schnur beim Wallerklopfen um den Finger und tragen dabei keine Handschuhe "damit sie beim Anhieb nicht durchrutscht".


----------



## Walstipper (10. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



christian36 schrieb:


> Dazu würde ich mich gerne zu einem Vergleich zur Verfügung stellen, denn das wage ich ernsthaft zu bezweifeln. Also unter reellen Bedingungen mit verschiedenen Ködern am Wasser und dort markante Punkte (Brückenpfeiler, Buhnenköpfe, unter überhängende Äste, ..) anwerfen versteht sich und keine Trockenübungen am Fußballplatz oder sowas.



Kommt natürlich darauf an wer da gegen dich antritt |supergri

Ansonsten hinkt der Vergleich, die präzisere Handhabung unterliegt einfach der Funktion: Ein direkt über den Daumen justierbarer Wurf ist dann gegenüber der Spinning natürlich funktioneller, und dabei auch einfacher, auch wenn manche Fisher wirklich verblüffend gut mit der Spinning können.

Mal ein paar Beispiellinks:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxlOF06h4iM&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JO0BDp6Goec&feature=related

Gepitcht wird mit BC, Geübte können damit auch besser skippen (für deine Bäume):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-VuedepoQ4&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PitSeSk4HqU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJU8ZC0n3qc&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Xb-BLysHV8&feature=related

Spincasts :>

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpxWurslYxk
Siehe links  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dL_tydAahAc



christian36 schrieb:


> Welchem anderem Forum und mit welchen Testbedingungen?



Bei SF. Wird der selbe Blank sein, also nicht entstrippt und dann neu beringt, sondern 2 gleiche Blanks, der eine im Spinningoutfit, der andere als Caste.

#h


----------



## entspannt (10. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

Ich liebe die Angelei mit der Baitcaster, aber wenn du nicht viel Geld ausgeben willst für eine Ultralight taugliche dann nimmste besser eine Stationärrolle. Ab 10 -15 gr kannste jede Baitcasting nehmen nur drunter ist halt teuer.

Ich fische nur Abu Multis (roundprofil) und bin sehr zufrieden mit ihnen.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (10. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Kommt natürlich darauf an wer da gegen dich antritt


Das is schon klar. Ich rede jetzt auch nicht vom werfen in ein Glas das auf dem Boden steht, sondern von reellen Bedingungen am Wasser.



> Gepitcht wird mit BC, Geübte können damit auch besser skippen (für deine Bäume):
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PitSeSk4HqU
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJU8ZC0n3qc&feature=related
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Xb-BLysHV8&feature=related


Also das krieg ich mit einem 3" Bug Ants von Ecogear und 1/0er Football mit 7g auch hin. Funktioniert wahrscheinlich auch mit anderen Ködern, aber mit dem mach ich es am liebsten weil der mir am meisten Barsch und Aitel (Döbel) bringt. Bei uns in Bayern sagt man dazu "speiteln".



> Bei SF. Wird der selbe Blank sein, also nicht entstrippt und dann neu beringt, sondern 2 gleiche Blanks, der eine im Spinningoutfit, der andere als Caste.


SF?

@Rubberduck
Mit "nicht als Referenzwert" meinte ich das man keine professionellen Caster incl. Castingausrüstung (3,6m lange Rute, spezielles Gewicht, ..) mit dem normalen Spinnfischer mit 45g Effzett und 2,7m langen Spinnrute vergleicht.
btw. Welche Multi hast Du an Deiner Baitcaster für Waller? Ein guter Freund hat zwar eine Xzoga mit Multiaufbau, aber da seine Revo Toro beim letzten Waller das zeitliche gesegnet hat, sucht er eine Alternative.


----------



## Walstipper (10. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



christian36 schrieb:


> Also das krieg ich mit einem 3" Bug Ants von Ecogear und 1/0er Football mit 7g auch hin. Funktioniert wahrscheinlich auch mit anderen Ködern, aber mit dem mach ich es am liebsten weil der mir am meisten Barsch und Aitel (Döbel) bringt. Bei uns in Bayern sagt man dazu "speiteln".



Right, mit der Spinning geht das sogar einfacher. Ich hab mir aber von ein paar Spezis sagen lassen, das der Backhandskip und seitliches Skipping mit der BC besser zu kontrollieren sei, sowie präziser. Bei den Videos zweifel ich das auch nicht an.

SF = Spanish-Fishing.

Ich habe mich vorhin gerade gefragt, wie fischt ihr eigentlich Jerks von SQ76 bis SmashMinnow100 über Rudra130?
Bei einer Statio bleibt da ja nur noch Jp Mono oder Braid, FC ist da nämlich nicht mehr drin. 
Und gerade FC scheint dafür das passendste zu sein. Von der Multiergonomie überhaupt einmal abgesehen.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Right, mit der Spinning geht das sogar einfacher. Ich hab mir aber von ein paar Spezis sagen lassen, das der Backhandskip und seitliches Skipping mit der BC besser zu kontrollieren sei, sowie präziser. Bei den Videos zweifel ich das auch nicht an.


Wie das mit der BC zu handlen ist kann ich wiederum nicht sagen.



> SF = Spanish-Fishing.


Thx!



> Ich habe mich vorhin gerade gefragt, wie fischt ihr eigentlich Jerks von SQ76 bis SmashMinnow100 über Rudra130?
> Bei einer Statio bleibt da ja nur noch Jp Mono oder Braid, FC ist da nämlich nicht mehr drin.
> Und gerade FC scheint dafür das passendste zu sein. Von der Multiergonomie überhaupt einmal abgesehen.


Zu Jerks kann ich nichts sagen, aber große Popper (Willamson Jet Popper) kann man auch mit Geflochtener fischen; die 5000er Penn Conquer eines Angelkollegen macht das schon das zweite Jahr mit, wobei sie alles in allem zwei Monate im Jahr genutzt wird (~4h pro Tag).


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Ich habe mich vorhin gerade gefragt, wie fischt ihr eigentlich Jerks von SQ76 bis SmashMinnow100 über Rudra130?
> Bei einer Statio bleibt da ja nur noch Jp Mono oder Braid, FC ist da nämlich nicht mehr drin.
> Und gerade FC scheint dafür das passendste zu sein. Von der Multiergonomie überhaupt einmal abgesehen.



Geflecht. Mono nur in Verbindung mit harten Ruten . . .

Noch ein kurzes Wort zur Zielgenauigkeit.

Was die amerikanischen(und japanischen) Baitcastjongleure da veranstalten ist ganz schön anzuschauen aber in der Praxis selten erforderlich, ähnlich einem Billardspieler und einem Trickshotbillardspieler oder dem Castingsportler und dem praktischen Angler.

Wäre nicht angeln mein Hobby, sondern professionelles "Extrem-Schnapsglas-aus-dem Regal-pitching" in der nächsten Eckkneipe, würde ich auf Baitcaster umsteigen. Einfach weil sich bei einem Sturz im volltrunkenen Zustand die Achse nicht so leicht verbiegt.:m

Mal im Ernst.
Zu DDR Zeiten musste ich (so wie jeder andere) eine Raubfischprüfung ablegen.
Diese enthielt neben der Theorie auch einen praktischen Teil.
Darin enthalten war auch Zielwerfen. Man mustte aus ca.12-15 Metern Entfernung eine Blechscheibe mit schätzunghsweise 50cm Durchmesser treffen.

Das erforderte in dem Alter schon etwas Übung, hat aber nicht geschadet. Da sich Fähigkeiten trainieren, isses sicher nicht schlechter geworden.

Damit stimme ich Christian zu und denke, dass sich, im alltäglichen Angeleinsatz, die Zielgenauigkeit nicht hinter der von Baitcastern verstecken muss.

Alles eine Sache der Übung.#h


----------



## Walstipper (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

Also nun noch einmal erläutert fürs umnachtete Auge:

Die Links zeigen sowohl die Steigerung des nicht von mir erwähnten Castingsports, Tontauben, nicht mit Spinning, sowie die Angelrelevanten Präzisionsanwendungen, auch nicht mit Spinning. Also einmal das Maxima und einmal die Standardanwendung.

Dazu wollen auch immer Fehlwürfe, welche dann im Hindernis landen, minimiert werden.

Wenn euch der Wind gerade leicht am Ufer vorbeidriftet so das Spots in Abfolge anwerfbar sind, werden die 100 Würde mit der BC da eine bessere Performance bringen als die Spinning, ganz einfach.
Wird jemand gut mit der Spinning zielen können, wird er mit der BC besser zielen können, ganz einfach.


----------



## QWERTZ (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

Moin zusammen,

also ich würde das "besser" einfach mal außen vor lassen. 
Es gibt Arten der Köderführung da macht die Multi einfach Sinn, da sie vom Aufbau her stabiler ist. Zum Beispiel das Jerken.

Ansonsten ist es Geschmackssache wie ich finde. 
Wer genug Zeit invenstiert wird sowohl mit der Statio als auch mit der Multi extrem gut und genau werfen lernen.

Der Faktor der meiner Meinung nach zu oft vernachlässigt wird, ist der Spaßfaktor! Ich fische alles ab 7g mit der BC, weil es mir einfach viel viel mehr Spaß bereitet mit dem Gerät zu fischen. Und bei allen Kollegen aus meinem Bekanntenkreis, die es ausprobiert haben, sieht das genau so aus. 
Natürlich ist es wichtig hier nicht mit ner u100 Multi anzufangen. Dann wird aus Spaß sehr schnell Frust. 

Also, der Vorteil liegt weniger im praktischen, funktionellen Teil.
Beim BC angeln steht viel mehr der Spaß- und Suchtfaktor im Vordergrund. :q

So ist es zumindest bei mir! #6

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Walstipper (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

Hier mal ein hervorragender Thread der das ab Seite 2-3 aufgreift:

http://barsch-alarm.de/Forums/viewtopic/t=23898/postdays=0/postorder=asc/start=0.html

Besonders Norberts Posting auf Seite 2 bringts auf den Punkt.


----------



## QWERTZ (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Hier mal ein hervorragender Thread der das ab Seite 2-3 aufgreift:
> 
> http://barsch-alarm.de/Forums/viewtopic/t=23898/postdays=0/postorder=asc/start=0.html
> 
> Besonders Norberts Posting auf Seite 2 bringts auf den Punkt.




Ja ich kenne Norberts Einstellung und Erfahrungen auch aus anderen Foren. Er weiß schon wovon er spricht...#6

Aber das Problem ist, dass sich die wenigsten "alten Angler" darauf einlassen. Was im Ausland praktiziert wird muss ja nicht unbedingt besser sein. Wir angeln seit x Jahren so und es geht auch so. Damals gab es sowas gar nicht und wir haben trotzdem gefangen....

Da wird lieber gegen die aktuelle "BC- Welle" gewettert und alles schlecht geredet, als über den Tellerrand zu schauen. 

Aber die jungen Angler sind da offener und probieren es aus und wechseln dann meist auch. Aus welchen Gründen auch immer.  Nicht umsonst bringt jeder Hersteller in den letzten Jahren vermehrt die BCs, auch für kleines Geld, auf den deutschen Markt. Ob das allerdings förderlich ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Denn wer mit billigen BCs anfängt verliert sicher schneller die Lust und lernt die klaren Vorteile einer guten Baitcaster leider gar nicht erst kennen. 

Aber das ist ja nicht nur bei der Baitcaster Rolle so. Solche Angler sind auch davon überzeugt, dass sie auf Hecht nur mit dickem Stahlvorfach angeln können.
So ein "Teufelszeug" wie Fluo Carbon ist da sofort aus dem Rennen, es geht nix über Stahl....

 Warum? Aus Tradition?? 

Ich denke das lässt sich auch nicht vermeiden. Hat ja auch immer etwas damit zu tun wie man aufgewachsen ist, es gelernt hat und in wie weit man flexibel und neugierig auf neues ist. 

Und natürlich spielt auch der wirtschaftliche Aspekt eine entscheidende Rolle.
Leider wird das in den seltesten Fällen auch ausgesprochen. Selten hört man, "die Rolle wäre mir persönlich zu teuer" aber oft hört/liest man "diese (neumodischen) BCs sind doch viel zu teuer".  

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Walstipper (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Da wird lieber gegen die aktuelle "BC- Welle" gewettert und alles schlecht geredet, als über den Tellerrand zu schauen.



Man kann gerne Vergleiche ziehen und konkret Situationen bewerten, *wenn man denn überhaupt mal mit BCs gefischt hat.* 
Und damit meine ich nicht zehn, zwanzig mal werfen....

Allein die Möglichkeit Fluorocarbon als eine von drei Hauptschnurarten fischen zu können macht BCs unersetzbar. 
Bei festem verteiltem Cover ist das nur mit Vorfach nicht mehr befischbar. Dazu als zweite Möglichkeit Jigs zu präsentieren, für Hardbaits sowieso.
Aber hier wird ja eh alles mit Geflecht gefischt, und das beste an Mono ist die GTM |uhoh:......

PS: @Quertz: Die Jungs kommen zu den BCs auch über die Überseeköder (viele über Barsch-Alarm), wo nicht nur die Hardbaits um Meilen besser sind, bei den Gummiködern ists eigentlich noch krasser.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

Auch Norberts Erahrungen und Vergleiche sind rein subjektiv.


Jeder sollte so angeln wie es zu seinem Stil passt. Mancher mag halt lange Spinnruten(ich nicht) und will den Vorgänger der modernen Statio nutzen, ein anderer nicht und ist trotzdem zufrieden.

Also was soll`s.|rolleyes

Beide Seiten werden keinen gemeinsamen Nenner finde . . .#d


----------



## QWERTZ (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Man kann gerne Vergleiche ziehen und konkret Situationen bewerten, *wenn man denn überhaupt mal mit BCs gefischt hat.*
> Und damit meine ich nicht zehn, zwanzig mal werfen....




Ja genau, aber das gestaltet sich natürlich schwierig.
Klar kann ich mal mitfahren und vom Kollegen die Combo ausprobieren. 

Aber nach so einem Test dürfte man sich einen Vergleich oder ein festes Urteil eigentlich gar nicht erlauben.

Das reicht nicht einmal um zu erkennen ob man nun Spaß dran bekommt oder nicht. Denn der Spaß kommt mit dem Erfolg und den verbesserten Fähigkeiten. Ohne Perücken zu werfen ist da ja nicht das Endziel... :q

Um es auszuprobieren müsste man sich schon ein geeignetes Modell kaufen. Was in der Regel teurer ist als eine Stationärrolle. Oder man kauft "für den Anfang" mal ne 69,90€ BC um zu schauen ob es denn auf Dauer Spaß macht. |rolleyes

Und dann ist meist nach kurzer Zeit schluss mit der BC angelei...

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## QWERTZ (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



Walstipper schrieb:


> PS: @Quertz: Die Jungs kommen zu den BCs auch über die Überseeköder (viele über Barsch-Alarm), wo nicht nur die Hardbaits um Meilen besser sind, bei den Gummiködern ists eigentlich noch krasser.




Jep ich weiß, bin seit knapp zwei Jahren auch auf FFM aktiv und besitze selbst ausschließlich "Wunderköder" oder "Fanggranaten" wie Sie hier so oft genannt werden. :q

Wers nicht glaubt, dass die Japaner da ne teure Entwicklung betreiben, die sich natürlich auch auf den Fangerfolg auswirkt, solls halt lassen und sich Spro Wobbler kaufen. 

Mir macht es alleine schon Spaß nen z.B. Vision 110 in Aktion zu sehen. :q

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

Siehste und da gehen die subjektiven Eindrücke los.:q

Darum gibts auch nicht richtig und falsch, sondern nur besser oder schlechter für jeden Angler speziell.
Je nach Angelstil, Gewässer, auch körperlichen Gegebenheiten und pers. Empfinden gehen die Meinungen dann sehr weit auseinander.


----------



## Walstipper (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

Sagt mal "streiten" wir gerade wirklich darüber, ob BCs (Multis unter ~60g) überflüssig sind oder nicht?



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Darum gibts auch nicht richtig und falsch, sondern nur besser oder schlechter für jeden Angler speziell.
> Je nach Angelstil, Gewässer, auch körperlichen Gegebenheiten und pers. Empfinden gehen die Meinungen dann sehr weit auseinander.



Sprech das doch mal dort an wo sich die Leute mit dem Kuköfischen eingefuchst haben, nämlich bei TJ, FFM, Rutenbauforum, BA, MYB oder SF, mal schauen wie weit das dann auseinander geht.....|uhoh:


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Sagt mal "streiten" wir gerade wirklich darüber, ob BCs (Multis unter ~60g) überflüssig sind oder nicht?




Nö.

Wir diskutieren subjektive Eindrücke zu Angelgerät.
Überflüssig ist nichts, was manchen (oder recht vielen) Anglern Freude macht. 
Das ist doch die Daseinsberechtigung.

Dadurch das es subjektive Eindrücke sind, muss halt jeder selbst Erfahrungen sammeln und für sich entscheiden was ihm(und seinem Stil) liegt.

Wichtig für unvoreingenommene Information ist ja(wie ich finde), dass beide Seiten "ihren Senf" dazugeben.


----------



## QWERTZ (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Siehste und da gehen die subjektiven Eindrücke los.:q
> 
> Darum gibts auch nicht richtig und falsch, sondern nur besser oder schlechter für jeden Angler speziell.
> Je nach Angelstil, Gewässer, auch körperlichen Gegebenheiten und pers. Empfinden gehen die Meinungen dann sehr weit auseinander.




Klar, ist doch auch gut so!

Ich habe auch noch nie versucht jemanden vom Gegenteil zu überzeugen. Auch habe ich eben geschrieben, dass man die Frage "was ist besser?" besser außen vor lässt.

Schade ist halt nur, dass die BCs in Deutschland so schlecht geredet werden. Und das meist von Anglern die zwar nix von den Dingern halten, es jedoch nie richtig ausprobiert haben. 
Und sich daher mit Ihrem Urteil besser etwas zurück halten sollten. 

Wenn ich eine Empfehlung ausspreche, egal ob positiv oder negativ, sollte ich beide Seiten kenne. 

"Wir" BC Angler kennen beide Seiten denn selten wird gleich mit BC Rollen angefangen. Die meisten Angler die ausschließlich Staionärrollen fischen, damit angefangen haben und darauf schwören, hingegen nicht. 

Da sehe ich das Problem...

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

Zwei Doofe, ein Gedanke . ..#g


----------



## QWERTZ (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Sagt mal "streiten" wir gerade wirklich darüber, ob BCs (Multis unter ~60g) überflüssig sind oder nicht?
> 
> 
> 
> Sprech das doch mal dort an wo sich die Leute mit dem Kuköfischen eingefuchst haben, nämlich bei TJ, FFM, Rutenbauforum, BA, MYB oder SF.....|uhoh:




Streiten würde ich das jetzt nicht nennen. :q

Aber grundsätzlich ist Deine Aussage richtig. 
Es gibt schon viele die so denken. |rolleyes

Das was in den genannten Foren steht wollen diese Angler doch gar nicht hören/lesen. Wer sich mit dem Thema beschäftigen möchte hat dazu doch jede Menge Möglichkeiten. 

Aber die Sorte Angler, die kategorisch dagen reden wollen sich mit dem Thema gar nicht befassen.


----------



## Walstipper (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Aber die Sorte Angler, die kategorisch dagen reden wollen sich mit dem Thema gar nicht befassen.



So siehts aus, geschweige denn überhaupt mit ner BC werfen zu können. Angel-Det dürfte da der Anführer sein :q


----------



## QWERTZ (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



Walstipper schrieb:


> So siehts aus, geschweige denn überhaupt mit ner BC werfen zu können. Angel-Det dürfte da der Anführer sein :q



Da gibt es so einige bei denen man zwischen den Zeilen lesen kann, dass sie keine Ahnung von BCs haben, aber jedem davon abraten. Der gennate gehört dazu.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Sprech das doch mal dort an wo sich die Leute mit dem Kuköfischen eingefuchst haben, nämlich bei TJ, FFM, Rutenbauforum, BA, MYB oder SF, mal schauen wie weit das dann auseinander geht.....|uhoh:



Das wäre wohl das Selbe als wenn du von einem überzeugten Christen verlangst einen anderen Gott anzubeten.

Unfug also.|supergri

Einem Haufen Überzeugter wenigstens die Einsicht, dass es auch andere erfolgreiche Angelarten gibt, abzuringen ist schon fast unmöglich.
Nicht umsonst "kriechen" sie alle zusammen. Gleich und gleich gesellt sich gern . . . und so isses auch gut.#6
Da brauchen sie niemanden mehr überzeugen.


----------



## QWERTZ (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das wäre wohl das Selbe als wenn du von einem überzeugten Christen verlangst einen anderen Gott anzubeten.
> 
> Unfug also.|supergri
> 
> ...



Aber es geht doch gar nicht darum jemanden zu überzeugen. 
Auch sagt keiner das man nicht auch mit Stationärrolle und Rute erfolgreich sein kann. 

Aber in so einem Forum werden die Vorteile und Möglichkeiten der BC-Combo erst einmal deutlich. Es gibt eben Bereiche wo diese durchaus im Vorteil ist. Und man kann in diesen Foren auch so machen Vorurteile ausräumen. Zudem kann man sich vernünftig informieren ohne von Vorurteilen überrollt zu werden. 

Eigentlich müsste man jedem Anfänger raten sich über BC COmbos nicht im AB sondern auf einer der genannten Seiten zu informieren! Nur so kann er sich informieren und selbst entscheiden ob es was für Ihn ist. Ohne das es im Vorfeld schon kaputt geredet wird...


----------



## Walstipper (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

Oookay Professor, das war unter der Gürtellinie :q:q:q


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Oookay Professor, das war unter der Gürtellinie :q:q:q



Nicht doch!#d


Es hat schon seinen Grund, dass verschiedene Foren unterschiedliche "Patienten" ansprechen.

Dabei sollte man es belassen und das meine ich absolut nicht abwertend. Man kann auf sich auf einer anderen Grundlage unterhalten . . .

(Nutten und Nonnen haben auch nicht viel gemeinsam - im Arbeitsalltag - obwohl sie technisch gesehen die gleichen Möglichkeiten hätten .)


----------



## QWERTZ (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nicht doch!#d
> 
> 
> Es hat schon seinen Grund, dass verschiedene Foren unterschiedliche "Patienten" ansprechen.
> ...



So, jetzt hat diese Diskussion hier keine Zweck mehr glaube ich. :q

Die "Patienten" die Du ansprichst sind zuerst einmal *Angler* die sich mit der Materie beschäftigt haben. Welche die Vorteile kennen gelernt haben und sich über Jahre hinweg verbessert und spezialisiert haben. #6

Natürlich hast Du dort (fast)nur Befürworter aber sie vermitteln zumindest fundiertes Wissen! Und kein dummes Geschwätz das aus halbwahrheiten oder unwissenheit resultiert. 

Auch wird Dir dort keiner dumm kommen, wenn Du für eine bestimmte Art zu angeln lieber ne Stationärcombo nimmst. Anders als hier... |rolleyes


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

Hier kommt dir doch auch keiner komisch.

Wir sollten es dabei belassen, dass viele Wege nach Rom führen und es viele verschiedene Arten zu angeln gibt, die Spass machen . . .#6#h


----------



## QWERTZ (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hier kommt dir doch auch keiner komisch.
> 
> Wir sollten es dabei belassen, dass viele Wege nach Rom führen und es viele verschiedene Arten zu angeln gibt, die Spass machen . . .#6#h



Du jetzt gerade nicht. Aber ich sehe es immer wieder, dass ein neuer Thread zu BC-Gerät eröffnet wird und sich gleich die ersten zu Wort melden die nix gescheites zu sagen haben. 
Außer darauf hinzuweisen, dass die BCs viel zu teuer sind. Sie mit kleinen Ködern nicht umgehen können. Das es ja soooo schwierig ist das Werfen zu erlernen. Das es keine gute Auswahl an passenden Ruten gibt usw.

Das ist es was mich persönlich ärgert. Wie schon mehrfach geschrieben. Die Leute die nur kategorisch dagegen reden und es damit einem anderen User unter Umständen versauen, weil er sich nicht mehr ran traut. 

Natürlich soll jeder fischen wie er will. Aber bitte nur dann beratend tätig werden, wenn eine Beratung auch wirklich möglich ist.


----------



## Chrizzi (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Das es ja soooo schwierig ist das Werfen zu erlernen.



Werfen lernen ist nicht schwer. Wer mit einer Spinning werfen kann, kann auch mit einer Baitcaster fix werfen - halt mal 15 min dran gewöhnen. 

Wer nicht werfen kann (mieser Wurfstiel) kann halt mit beiden nicht wirklich werfen. Aber das klappt mit der Spinning besser als mit der BC. 

Wer neu ist und noch nie geangelt hat, kann zum Teil besser mit einer BC umgehen (selbst erlebt) als Leute die jahrelang sich einen miesen Spinningwurf beigebracht haben.


----------



## QWERTZ (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Werfen lernen ist nicht schwer. Wer mit einer Spinning werfen kann, kann auch mit einer Baitcaster fix werfen - halt mal 15 min dran gewöhnen.
> 
> Wer nicht werfen kann (mieser Wurfstiel) kann halt mit beiden nicht wirklich werfen. Aber das klappt mit der Spinning besser als mit der BC.
> 
> Wer neu ist und noch nie geangelt hat, kann zum Teil besser mit einer BC umgehen (selbst erlebt) als Leute die jahrelang sich einen miesen Spinningwurf beigebracht haben.




Das kann ich auch bestätigen. Ein blutiger Anfänger (meine Frau :q) kommt mit der Multi, sogar richtig zickig eingestellt (meine Bremseneinstellung), besser zurecht als mit ner Stationärrolle. 

Einfach weil sie sich noch nicht an die Statio gewöhnt hatte. 

Sie meint auch, dass es ja viel "einfacher" ist, da es mit einer Hand geht und man nicht nach dem Bügel greifen muss.

Der Umstieg fällt da schon schwerer. Weniger die Bedienung der Rolle, mehr der Wurfstil an sich.


----------



## Walstipper (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Natürlich soll jeder fischen wie er will. Aber bitte nur dann beratend tätig werden, wenn eine Beratung auch wirklich möglich ist.



Das Argument mit dem "soll jeder fischen wie er will" zeigt eigentlich nur Kompromissbereitschaft.

- 6er Vertikalrute zum Meefofischen
- Meeforuten vom Boot für Hardbaits
- Meeforuten am Bach
- 8er Med-Fast zum Vertikalen
- Leichte Feederrute zum Dropshotten

Soll jeder fischen wie er will. Is schließlich alles relativ, oder ?

So, und dann zeigen sich nämlich, umso spezieller die Cracks werden, *ganz eindeutige Tendenzen*, und da fehlt 1000%tig keine Baitcaster, im Gegenteil. 
Bis hin zu "One Lure, one Rod.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Das Argument mit dem "soll jeder fischen wie er will" zeigt eigentlich nur Kompromissbereitschaft.



Wenn es jemandem so Spass macht, warum dann bekehren?

Im Übrigen plädiere hier im Forum schon seit langem für kurze Spinnruten, entgegen alten Ansichten. . . .


Egal, halt jeder so wie er am meisten Spass und Erfolg hat.|rolleyes




Walstipper schrieb:


> und da fehlt 1000%tig keine Baitcaster,



Doch, bei mir.


----------



## QWERTZ (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Das Argument mit dem "soll jeder fischen wie er will" zeigt eigentlich nur Kompromissbereitschaft.
> 
> - 6er Vertikalrute zum Meefofischen
> - Meeforuten vom Boot für Hardbaits
> ...





Ich weiß ja worauf Du hinaus willst. Aber Du kannst die Leute nicht überzeugen! 

Wenn sie sich mal lange oder intensiv genug mit dem thema beschäftigen, werden sie von selbst drauf kommen. Oder auch nicht... |rolleyes

Aber das was Du aufzählst gehört aus verschiedenen Gründen zum Alltag vieler Angler. Und wenn sie dann auch noch einen Fisch fangen, ist die BEstätigung so groß, da kannst Du 100 A4 Seiten füllen und erklären bis Du umfällst. Da wird keine Einsicht kommen....

Finde ich aber auch nicht Schlimm. Meinetwegen sollen se mit der Brandungsrute stippen gehen. 

Nur sollten Sie das nicht publizieren und als "die" richtige Methode anpreisen. 

Es geht ja nicht nur ums Fische fangen. Gerade wir Spinnfischer legen auch wert auf Komfort (Gewicht, Händling etc.) da wir das Gerät ja den ganzen Tag in der Hand haben. 
Aber darum macht man sich meist erst Gedanken, wenn man keine Lust mehr hat die 3m Rute den ganzen Tag zu schwingen und mit dicken Armen nach Hause zu gehen.


----------



## Walstipper (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn es jemandem so Spass macht, warum dann bekehren?
> 
> Im Übrigen plädiere hier im Forum schon seit langem für kurze Spinnruten, entgegen alten Ansichten. . . .
> 
> Egal, halt jeder so wie er am meisten Spass und Erfolg hat.|rolleyes



Die Geschichte mit den kurzen Ruten kommt übrigens ohnehin langsam in ganz Deutschland, vernünftige Köder verlangen es animiert zu werden, Kopyto hoch runter wird gerechtfertigt weniger.
Ob es jemandem Spaß macht, oder ob man so einfach besser fischen kann, ist zweierlei.

Wenn hier im AB jemand nach Gerät für Arnoud und co. fragt, bekommt er dafür ne Spinne empfohlen, in den von mir erwähnten Foren zu 99,9% ne BC, sowie sonst überall auf der Welt.
Wenn jemand hier nach ner M Bootsjigge fragt, bekommt er ne 270cm Spinnrute empfohlen, in den erwähnten Foren eine 6,6-7,2' casting (einteilig, oder am Grip geteilt), sowie sonst überall auf der Welt.....


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

Gut, meine Empfehlung wäre eine 6er bis 7er gewesen . . .
Wobei ich längere Spinnruten als 8er(ft.) gar nicht mehr kaufe.

Da ist wieder die Subjektivität. Jeder empfiehlt das, womit er Erfolg und Süpass hat(te). Ist ja verständlich. 
Das wird sich auch nicht ändern.


----------



## QWERTZ (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Wenn hier im AB jemand nach Gerät für Arnoud und co. fragt, bekommt er dafür ne Spinne empfohlen, in den von mir erwähnten Foren zu 99,9% ne BC, sowie sonst überall auf der Welt.
> Wenn jemand hier nach ner M Bootsjigge fragt, bekommt er ne 270cm Spinnrute empfohlen, in den erwähnten Foren eine 6,6-7,2' casting (einteilig, oder am Grip geteilt), sowie sonst überall auf der Welt.....




Genau, weil es einfach in den "deutschen Köpfen" falsch verankert ist. 

Aber wer sich ein wenig selbst einließt, bevor er das AB bemüht, landet ja bei einem der genannten Foren und nicht hier. :q

Aber 100%ige Zustimmung von mir.
Genau so läuft die derzeitige, falsche Beratung hier im AB.
Und täglich kommen neue Threads mit ählichem Inhalt dazu.... |rolleyes


----------



## Nolfravel (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Werfen lernen ist nicht schwer. Wer mit einer Spinning werfen kann, kann auch mit einer Baitcaster fix werfen - halt mal 15 min dran gewöhnen.
> 
> Wer nicht werfen kann (mieser Wurfstiel) kann halt mit beiden nicht wirklich werfen. Aber das klappt mit der Spinning besser als mit der BC.
> 
> Wer neu ist und noch nie geangelt hat, kann zum Teil besser mit einer BC umgehen (selbst erlebt) als Leute die jahrelang sich einen miesen Spinningwurf beigebracht haben.




Selbst erlebt: Ich hab letzte Woche zum ersten Mal (m)eine Baitcaster gefischt. (Wen es interssiert: Urban Spirit 5-12gr/ Abu Premier 10er)
Ich bin an das ganze recht optimistisch rangegangen, allet voll auf und fliiieeeee... Eben nicht:q
Die ersten 2 Würfe gingen 2m vor mir in die Brombeeren. Köder war ein 6gr Wobbler.
Nach dem 7ten Wurf flog das Teil dann aber akzeptabel.
Seit dem bin ich von BC zum Twitchen überzeugt, es macht einfach mehr Spaß und irgendwie ist das Gefühl besser.


Nu zu dem Beschriebenen Wurfstil.
Ich hab dann irgendwann die BC wieder wechgepackt und C-Rig mit der Statio geworfen.
Aufeinmal fühlte ich mich wie der Wurfgott, weil das 3gr Tungsten plötzlich unglaublich weit flog.

BC erfordet einen guten Wurfstil der sich jedenfalls bei mir auch extrem auf die Statio auswirkt.


Falls es hier irgendwenn interssiert: Ich hatte den ganzen Tag keinen Backslash und hab später auch nen 4gr Chubby geworfen.

Flog natürlich jetzt nicht überrragend weit, aber ich bin da großer Hoffnung, dass das ganze mit etwas mehr Übung und bald neuen Lagern noch um einiges besser wird.

(Falls mir von euch jemand zu den neuen Lagern Tips geben kann, würde ich mich tierisch über ne PN freuen)


Gruß,


Jan Peter


----------



## Chrizzi (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Auch Norberts Erahrungen und Vergleiche sind rein subjektiv.



Sicher ist sowas immer irgendwo subjektiv. Aber ich denke gerade in seinen Aussagen ist viel Objektivität zu finden.

Wenn man sich zurückerinnert, wie sehr er früher die VHF oder Blechpeitsche + Stella + Geflecht bejubelt hat, dass es nichts besseres gibt zum Jiggen... Jetzt sieht es anders aus. 

Keine 2.70/3.00 m Rute
Keine Spinning
Kein Geflecht


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

Er hat also seine perfekten Komponenten gefunden. Haben andere auch und trotzdem unterscheiden sie sich . . .|supergri

Subjektivität in Reinform.#h

@ Nolfravel

Hauptsache es macht Spass.


----------



## QWERTZ (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Selbst erlebt: Ich hab letzte Woche zum ersten Mal (m)eine Baitcaster gefischt. (Wen es interssiert: Urban Spirit 5-12gr/ Abu Premier 10er)
> Ich bin an das ganze recht optimistisch rangegangen, allet voll auf und fliiieeeee... Eben nicht:q
> Die ersten 2 Würfe gingen 2m vor mir in die Brombeeren. Köder war ein 6gr Wobbler.
> Nach dem 7ten Wurf flog das Teil dann aber akzeptabel.
> ...




Glückwunsch zur neuen Combo, genau so soll es doch sein! #6 Spaß soll es machen! 

PS: guck mal bei http://www.bocabearings.com/

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Chrizzi (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

Ich denke mal, viele die denken die haben die perfekten Sachen gefunden, haben sich noch nicht auf sowas eingelassen. 

Mein Alter hat auch bisher nur mit 2.75 - 3m Ruten rumgehühnert. Irgendwann wollte er auch mal mit meiner kurzen Jigge angeln, also nur mal testen. Die ersten 2-3 Grundkontakte hat er angeschlagen, weil da doch eine deutliche Portion mehr Rückmeldung hintersteckte. 

Wie man nun sowas verpackt (BC/Spinning) ist mir recht egal. Für mich haben BC mehr Vorteile im Bereich Präzision, Gewicht, Haltung als Nachteile. 

Die Wurfweite ist auch nicht unbedingt schlechter. An der Küste werfe ich ähnlich weit wie meine Mitstreiter, jedoch ist hier ein massiver Unterschied in den Schnüren. Ich hühner da noch mit einer 28er Mono rum und die anderen mit irgendwas Geflecht. Will aber mal auf dünnere Nylon oder FC umsteigen, dürfte noch ein paar Meter bringen. Ist ein deutlicher Unterschied ob die Spule voll ist, oder nur halbvoll.


----------



## Walstipper (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da ist wieder die Subjektivität. Jeder empfiehlt das, womit er Erfolg und Süpass hat(te). Ist ja verständlich.
> Das wird sich auch nicht ändern.



Ja bei den 0,1 % is da vielleicht Subjektivität, vielleicht reden wir in 3 Jahren nochmal darüber:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=104577&highlight=baitcaster+b%F6rnie ----->



Bernhard* schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Nein, ich will hier nicht wieder was schlechtmachen, nur weil ich keine Ahnung habe.... #d
> 
> ...



:q:q:q:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

Wenn man mal einige Jahrzehnte zurück denkt, war die Stationärrolle ein Quantensprung in der Rollenentwicklung gegenüber dem Vorgänger Multirolle. 

Jetzt wird die alte Multi wieder rausgekramt und zum Nonplusultra erklärt.

Eventuell feiert in drei Jahren schon die Statio ihr Comeback und wird gehypt . . .:vik:

Wer kann schon vorhersagen was in der Zukunft passiert?:q:q:q


----------



## QWERTZ (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

Das geilste ist der Eröffnungspost....

                     Zitat von *Bernhard** 

 
                 Hallo zusammen!

Nein, ich will hier nicht wieder was schlechtmachen, nur weil ich keine Ahnung habe.... #d


Sowas von typisch! :q

Ich hau mich weg....


Aber klar, die Zeiten ändern sich. 
Die Stationärrolle ist ja nicht Grundlos der Gegenstand an den ein "normaler Angler" denkt, wenn er sich ne Rolle fürs angeln vorstellt. 

Die Verfügbarkeit war damals ein Problem...

Aber es hat schon seinen Grund, dass so viele erfahrene Angler vermehrt zur Multi greifen. Und zwar nicht nur beim schweren Jerken....


----------



## entspannt (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

Ja nichts geht über gutes Marketing. Aber ich bin auch auf den Zug aufgesprungen und mir macht es spaß mit der Multi zu fischen. Manchmal braucht man neue Herausforderungen. 

Was ich sehr schätze ist das es kein Schnurdrall gibt und das die Köder sich nicht in der Luft verheddern. 

Hier ist mal ein schönes Filmchen zum thema Baitcast:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVKLHVeNOy0


----------



## Walstipper (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn man mal einige Jahrzehnte zurück denkt, war die Stationärrolle ein Quantensprung in der Rollenentwicklung gegenüber dem Vorgänger Multirolle.
> 
> Jetzt wird die alte Multi wieder rausgekramt und zum Nonplusultra erklärt.
> 
> ...



Wo soll man da anfangen zu zitieren |uhoh:
Wo wurde irgendwas weggekramt, hier in Bauerland?

Die Amis konnten schon 50 Jahre vorher das, wo in Bauerland der Irsinn weitergelebt wurde:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVKLHVeNOy0

Der untere Teil ist nicht dein Ernst?


----------



## QWERTZ (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Der untere Teil ist nicht dein Ernst?





Doch, ich denke schon.... :q

Aber ist doch okay. Der Prof. wehrt sich gegen die Multis weil er sagt, 
er braucht keine. 

Solange er klar sagt, das die Dinger für Ihn nix sind und das ER keine Vorteile sieht ist das doch völlig in Ordnung. Er beziht das ja auf sich selbst und nur auf sich selbst. 
Kein allgemeingültiges gequatsche. 

Finde ich gut! 

Wenn er auch unrecht hat und irgendwann auch mit der BC am Wasser stehen wird.  *duck und wech*


----------



## hulkhomer (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

Mir gefällt besonders an der BC, dass man komplett mit einer Hand werfen kann. 

Gerade bei kürzeren Distanzen, die per Wurf zu überbrücken sind (z.B. an einem kleineren Fluss, Bach) kann man in gleicher Zeit viel mehr Würfe machen, d.h. der Köder ist länger im Wasser.

Außerdem macht das Werfen mit einer Multi einfach Spaß und ich sehe es auch als Herausforderung an, den Wurfstil zu erlernen und zu verbessern. Zudem stimmt es auch aus meiner Sicht, dass man nach einiger Zeit mit einer BC mit einer Stationärrolle um einiges weiter wirft (daran muss man sich aber erstmal wieder gewöhnen, wenn es auf exakte Würfe ankommt ).

Fazit aus meiner Sicht: Leben und leben lassen! Besser oder schlechter gibt es in meinen Augen nicht, wenn man mal von Ködern mit 1gr absieht. Da ziehe ich auch eine Statio vor, ansonsten eigentlich nur Multi.


----------



## QWERTZ (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

........


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Doch, ich denke schon.... :q
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn er auch unrecht hat irgendwann auch mit der BC am Wasser stehen wird.  *duck und wech*





Wohl eher nicht. |supergri
Und ja, das sind meine eigenen Ansichten(einige Erfolge sind im Album ersichtlich) und wie schon in meinem ersten posting in diesem Trööt steht:
*Das folgende ist nur meine(!) Ansicht und erhebt keinen Anspruch auf Allgemeingültigkeit, bedarf auch keinen Kommentars*.|rolleyes

OK.Dreißig Jahre. 
Solange hat es wohl auch gedauert bis hier(Europe/DE) die Multi wiederentdeckt wurde . . .:q


----------



## QWERTZ (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

TRAURIG, dass es so lange gedauert hat... :c

Da hätten wir auch etwas schneller sein können....


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

Das ist wie woanders auch.
Früher gabs eine Weile nur Schlaghosen und schlechte Haarschnitte, später wieder etwas anderes und heutzutage gibts alles parallel zueinander.

So isses halt. Die Welt wird liberaler (zum Glück auch ohne Guido).


----------



## QWERTZ (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

@Prof:

Hast Du denn schonmal mit der Multi/BC gefischt um Dir ein Bild zu machen? 

Oder gehst Du da gar nicht erst dran weil Du sagst, brauch ich eh nicht? 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

Ich will mal so sagen.
Drei (weitenmässig) wenig gelungene Würfe und der Besitzer hatte seinen Krempel zurück.|supergri

Ich(pers.!) kann mir nicht vorstellen damit glücklich zu werden. Allein die Rolle oben und balanceungünstig vor der Hand würde einiges Umgewöhnung verlangen, für die ich nicht vorhabe meine Angelzeit zu verschwenden.

Auch die Tatsache, dass der Bekannte nicht weiter, zielsicherer oder sonst irgendwie vorteilhafter warf, gab mir keinen triftigen Grund umzustellen.#d


Edit: Mehr Fische fängt er auch nicht(eher weniger)

#h


----------



## QWERTZ (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

Okay, wenigstens biste ehrlich... #6:q

Wie gesagt, es liegt mir fern jemanden zu belehren.
Mit etwas Ausdauer würde Deine Meinung hier vielleicht anders aussehen. Aber Du bist mit Deinem Equipment ja scheinbar glücklich, also was solls. 

Aber trotzdem lustig, dass Du die typische Vorgehensweise beschreibst. 
Über diesen Punkt "muss" man einmal drüber, damit es Spaß macht. 
Wenn man es denn überhaupt möchte versteht sich...

Darf ich fragen was es für ne Rolle war? 


Edit: Mehr Fische fängt er auch nicht(eher weniger)

Darum gehts im ersten Schritt ja auch gar nicht.
Denke nicht das dies an der Rolle liegt.... 
Wenn Ihr tauschen würdet wirst Du trotzdem weiterhin mehr fangen. 
Spricht für Dich und Deinen Führungsziel oder wie gut Du deine Köder kennst.

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

Keine Ahnung.#c
Da bin ich nicht sonderlich bewandert. Deshalb halte ich mich aus solchen Trööts auch raus.
Nur bei dieser Grundsatzfrage konnte ich die Finger nicht stillhalten.:q


----------



## QWERTZ (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung.#c
> Da bin ich nicht sonderlich bewandert. Deshalb halte ich mich aus solchen Trööts auch raus.




Schade, das wäre jetzt echt interessant gewesen.


----------



## entspannt (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

Wenn mich ein Anfanger der grade erst seinen Schein hat fragt, was soll er sich zum spinnfischen kaufen, gibt es nur eine Rolle die Stationäre. 

Wenn aber jemand schon Jahrelang damit fischt und was neues Ausprobieren will, liegt er mit ner Multi genau richtig.

Im Übrigen wer Glücklich ist mit seiner Stationärrolle ist, warum sollte er umsteigen. Beide haben Vor- und Nachteile.

Hätte es mich nicht gereizt was neues Auszuprobieren, hätte ich nie eine Multi angefasst. Bei mir hat alles mit einer Multi fürs Meer angefangen einer Abu 8000, danach wollte ich noch was Kleineres (Abu 3500, Abu 6500, Abu 5000, Abu Mörrum 3600) und danach was größeres (Abu 10000) 


Fische fangen beide gleich, denn die beissen ja auf die Köder und nicht auf die Rolle.


----------



## Chrizzi (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



entspannt schrieb:


> Wenn mich ein Anfanger der grade erst seinen Schein hat fragt, was soll er sich zum spinnfischen kaufen, gibt es nur eine Rolle die Stationäre.



Nö... 





Chrizzi schrieb:


> Werfen lernen ist nicht schwer. Wer mit einer  Spinning werfen kann, kann auch mit einer Baitcaster fix werfen - halt  mal 15 min dran gewöhnen.
> 
> Wer nicht werfen kann (mieser Wurfstiel) kann halt mit beiden nicht  wirklich werfen. Aber das klappt mit der Spinning besser als mit der BC.
> 
> Wer neu ist und noch nie geangelt hat, kann zum Teil besser mit einer BC  umgehen (selbst erlebt) als Leute die jahrelang sich einen miesen  Spinningwurf beigebracht haben.


----------



## QWERTZ (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



entspannt schrieb:


> Wenn mich ein Anfanger der grade erst seinen Schein hat fragt, was soll er sich zum spinnfischen kaufen, gibt es nur eine Rolle die Stationäre.
> 
> Wenn aber jemand schon Jahrelang damit fischt und was neues Ausprobieren will, liegt er mit ner Multi genau richtig.




Eben nicht!

Sehe ich komplett anders...hatten wir aber eben schonmal..


----------



## entspannt (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

Der hat doch noch gar kein Gefühl für die Aktion von Angelruten. Ich denke mir je einfacher man Anfängt um so mehr Spaß macht es . Die Frustrationstoleranz soll ja nicht zu sehr beansprucht werden. Ich denke BC`s sollten nur als Steigerung gesehen werden. Computerspiele beginnen ja auch nicht mit level 30.


----------



## QWERTZ (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



entspannt schrieb:


> Der hat doch noch gar kein Gefühl für die Aktion von Angelruten. Ich denke mir je einfacher man Anfängt um so mehr Spaß macht es . Die Frustrationstoleranz soll ja nicht zu sehr beansprucht werden. Ich denke BC`s sollten nur als Steigerung gesehen werden. Computerspiele beginnen ja auch nicht mit level 30.




Der Vergleich hinkt....

Wenn er mit ner Multi anfängt wird er die Probleme die Du oder jeder andere beim Umstieg hatte gar nicht erst kennenlernen. 

Es ist nicht schwer mit der Multi zu werfen. Aber es ist ungewohnt wenn man auf die Statio eingeschossen ist.


----------



## entspannt (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

Das kann auch sein, meine Meinung ist ja nur subjektiv.

 Ich habe es als Umstellung erlebt, aber denke das ich doch im Vorteil war da ich weiß wie ein blank sich auflädt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

Mir fiel als Anfänger der Start mit der Statio auch nicht sonderlich schwer wenn ich so zurückdenke.
Die DDR Statios waren zwar grosser Müll aber die Multis erst recht.:q


----------



## entspannt (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

Dann treffe als Anfänger mal ein Seerosenblatt in 20m entfernung


----------



## entspannt (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

Mir ging es auch eher um das gefühl zur Rute und nicht zur Rolle. Ich finde  man sollte es sich nicht schwerer machen als es ist. Deshalb bleib ich dabei Anfänger Statio so Basta...........


----------



## Chrizzi (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



entspannt schrieb:


> Das kann auch sein, meine Meinung ist ja nur subjektiv.
> 
> Ich habe es als Umstellung erlebt, aber denke das ich doch im Vorteil war da ich weiß wie ein blank sich auflädt.



Das Problem hat nichts mit dem Aufladen oder sonwas zu tun. Das Problem ist recht simpel. Wer Tage oder Wochen braucht um mit einer BC zu werfen, hat ein miesen Wurfstil auch mit der Spinning. 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3294895&postcount=57

Ich musste auch mit der BC üben, weil ich einfach ******* geworfen habe. Nun werfe ich mit beiden besser. Einzig allein die Fliegenrute läuft nich so, aber das ist was ganz anderes.

Wenn nun ein Anfänger noch nicht werfen kann, lernt er direkt viel besser, wie sich ein Blank aufläd, weil bei der BC lernt er direkt: Fehler im Wurf = Tüddel
Da merkt man direkt, wo die Fehler sind. Wenn man sich umgewöhnen muss, ist der Akt schwieriger.
Hab das selbst erlebt, ich dachte auch dass mein Kumpel das nicht hinbekommt, aber das ging erstaunlich gut.

Das ist in etwa so, als wenn man jemanden versucht beizubringen er soll Delphin nun mit F schreiben, obwohl er 50 Jahre Delphin mit PH geschrieben hat, dazu noch alle anderen Fehler wie Schiffffffffffahrt oder was weiß ich, drei Satzzeichen hintereinander.


----------



## entspannt (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

Naaa guuuuuut, ich gebe mich mal geschlagen. 
Weil ich liebe meine Roundprofil Röllchen und werfe damit auch exakt. Ich hatte nur sorge das für einen Einsteiger vielleicht die Frustrations zu groß sein könnte nach den ersten tüddeln. Habe letztens wieder einen gehabt, warum?   Ja Schokoriegel angeboten bekommen und nehmen bein nem Wurf ahhhmmnnn sowas geht in die Hose.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

Sagen wir also egal womit, Hauptsache Spass am angeln . . . #6:q


----------



## QWERTZ (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



entspannt schrieb:


> Naaa guuuuuut, ich gebe mich mal geschlagen.
> Weil ich liebe meine Roundprofil Röllchen und werfe damit auch exakt. Ich hatte nur sorge das für einen Einsteiger vielleicht die Frustrations zu groß sein könnte nach den ersten tüddeln. Habe letztens wieder einen gehabt, warum?   Ja Schokoriegel angeboten bekommen und nehmen bein nem Wurf ahhhmmnnn sowas geht in die Hose.




Das ist ja auch richtig. Am Anfang hat er etwas mehr Tüddel.
Dafür lernt er das werfen gleich richtig! #6

Ich bin mir sicher, die Frustration beim Umstieg ist größer.


----------



## entspannt (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sagen wir also egal womit, Hauptsache Spass am angeln . . . #6:q




Ja, dabei können wir bleiben. 


Nur dieser Drecks schokoriegel............es tüdel und jetzt ins fitnesstudio.....wenn die nich sooo lecker wären...


----------



## allroundangler96 (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

ja also danke ersma für die vielen antworten. und dann noch ne frage: baitcaster ruten sind ja meistens sehr kurz hat man deswegen irgendwelche nachteile? Und was für ne rute nimmt man dann wenn ich so bis 40 oder 50 gramm fischen will?


----------



## Chrizzi (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



allroundangler96 schrieb:


> baitcaster ruten sind ja meistens sehr kurz hat man deswegen irgendwelche nachteile?


Die Wurfweite ist etwas geringer.



allroundangler96 schrieb:


> Und was für ne rute  nimmt man dann wenn ich so bis 40 oder 50 gramm fischen will?



Wurfgewicht zwischen 40/50 g?!
Kommt auf die Köder an, das ist so nicht eindeutlich zu klären.


----------



## QWERTZ (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



allroundangler96 schrieb:


> ja also danke ersma für die vielen antworten. und dann noch ne frage: baitcaster ruten sind ja meistens sehr kurz hat man deswegen irgendwelche nachteile? Und was für ne rute nimmt man dann wenn ich so bis 40 oder 50 gramm fischen will?




Was für Köder willst Du verwenden?


----------



## allroundangler96 (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

wurgewicht meinte ich so 10- 40gr. ich wollte so ne allroundrute haben die steif ist und leicht, ich will damit wobbler aber auch gummifische werfen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

Für was für `ne Rolle soll denn die Rute nun sein?

Also BC oder wie?


----------



## QWERTZ (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Für was für `ne Rolle soll denn die Rute nun sein?
> 
> Also BC oder wie?



Genau, das bleibt offen.

Und allround ist grad schlecht.. :q
Welche Köder genau?


----------



## allroundangler96 (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

ja baitcaster


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



allroundangler96 schrieb:


> ja baitcaster



 . . .und  . . .



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Welche Köder genau?


----------



## QWERTZ (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> . . .und  . . .



Danke Prof. !! :q

Also grundsätzlich sind die Ruten für BC Rollen relativ speziell.
Meist bieten Sie ein Wurdgewichtsspektrum von ca. 20g.

Also z.B. 7 - 28g (1/4 - 1Oz.)


Du solltest Dir gut überlegen was Du genau fischen möchtest.

Wobbler? Tiefläufer? Flachläufer? Gewicht? Größe?

GuFis? Größe? Gewichte der Köpfe?

Spinner? Spinnerbaits? Größe/Art der Blätter? Gewicht?


----------



## allroundangler96 (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

ja gummifische und wobbler


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

5cm oder 23cm?

Und wie gross die Wobbler?


----------



## allroundangler96 (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

gummifische und wobbler mit 10gr bis 30 oder 40 gr.


----------



## QWERTZ (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

Nenn mir mal einen Wobbler den Du fischen möchtest der über 30g wiegt. 

Du suchst grad ne Rute die super ist für Barsch (10g) und mit der man auf große Hechte fischen kann (40g). Das wird mit einer Rute nicht möglich sein. Zumindest nicht vernünftig. 

Egal mit welcher Rolle... 



Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

Sag mal auch wie gross die Gufis sind und welche Köppe dran sollen.


Man kann sich da verschätzen.


----------



## allroundangler96 (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

jackson jerk 40 gr


----------



## allroundangler96 (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

die gufis so 15 cm


----------



## allroundangler96 (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

und 25gr jig heads dran


----------



## QWERTZ (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

Okay, aber mit der Rute für den RealJerk und GuFis ab 15cm 
kannst Du keine 10g Barschköder fischen.  Jedenfalls nicht gut!

Du suchst also ne Rute von ca. 30g - 50g. Richtig?

Kommen auch richtige Jerkbaits zum Einsatz?


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

Hab hier noch eine ungefischte zweiteilige 1,90m Abu Jerk für Multi (0,5 - 2oz.) zu stehen.


----------



## QWERTZ (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hab hier noch eine ungefischte zweiteilige 1,90m Abu Jerk für Multi (0,5 - 2oz.) zu stehen.



Aha...wozu das denn?? :q:q:q


----------



## allroundangler96 (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

also wenn ichs mir recht überleg lieber 10 - 30 g


----------



## QWERTZ (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

Die passt aber grob für Dein vorhaben. Guck mal das der Prof. dir nen guten Preis macht. 

Welche Rolle kommt denn drauf? Bei 40g und mehr kannst Du nicht alles fischen was es so am Markt gibt...


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Aha...wozu das denn?? :q:q:q




Wollte ich mal umbauen, hatte aber nie Zeit dafür . . .:q#6


----------



## QWERTZ (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



allroundangler96 schrieb:


> also wenn ichs mir recht überleg lieber 10 - 30 g



Dann kannst Du 15cm Gufi + 25g Kopf aber knicken!!??


----------



## Chrizzi (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

GuFi 15 cm mit 25 g Kopf. Nun gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten. Dafür brauchst du eine Rute die nach deutschem WG etwa 50 - 100 g hat, oder eine bis 1 1/2 oz Jigrute. 

Mit so spärlichen Infos wird das eine verdammt schwere Geburt.


----------



## allroundangler96 (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

ok das kann sein würd ein 15er mit 15er kopf gehen


----------



## QWERTZ (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

Aber kommst Du mit 15g Köpfen auch aus?
Du wolltest doch 25er nehmen?


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

. . .nicht an einer 30gr Rute . . .


----------



## allroundangler96 (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

also es sieht so aus ich würde gerne mit der rute wobbler mit 10gr aber auch welche mit 20gr und gummifische mit insgesamt 20 gr


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

Welcher 15cm Gufi wiegt denn 5gr.?|bigeyes

Dafür sollte sowas draufstehen:


----------



## Chrizzi (11. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

Ein Tip: Mach dir klar, was du willst und frag dann nochmal.


----------



## QWERTZ (12. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ein Tip: Mach dir klar, was du willst und frag dann nochmal.




Guter Tipp!! #6

@Prof.: 

Was willst Du für die Rute denn noch haben? :q

Grüße
Marcel


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

Moin,#h

Steht nachher gleich mit Bildern in den Kleinanzeigen. Ist noch nicht freigeschaltet . . .

25 Möpse + Vers.|bigeyes|supergri


----------



## QWERTZ (12. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

Morgen!

Okay, dann schau ich dort gleich mal rein...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Die Geschichte mit den kurzen Ruten kommt übrigens ohnehin langsam in ganz Deutschland, vernünftige Köder verlangen es animiert zu werden, Kopyto hoch runter wird gerechtfertigt weniger.
> Ob es jemandem Spaß macht, oder ob man so einfach besser fischen kann, ist zweierlei.
> 
> Wenn hier im AB jemand nach Gerät für Arnoud und co. fragt, bekommt er dafür ne Spinne empfohlen, in den von mir erwähnten Foren zu 99,9% ne BC, sowie sonst überall auf der Welt.
> Wenn jemand hier nach ner M Bootsjigge fragt, bekommt er ne 270cm Spinnrute empfohlen, in den erwähnten Foren eine 6,6-7,2' casting (einteilig, oder am Grip geteilt), sowie sonst überall auf der Welt.....


 

Vielleicht sollte man da eher zunächst auf den Einsatzzweck schauen...
Denjenigen möchte ich sehen, der an einem zugewucherten Flussufer steht, sich seinen Weg durch Schilf und Brennessel bahnt, sich dann an einem steilen Ufer wiederfindet und dann noch mit einer 2m Rute rumhantiert. Wenn es darum geht, an einem solchen Fluss den Randbereich effektiv abzufischen, wäre mir manchmal eine 3,30er Spinne am liebsten (habe ich aber nicht). 

Wenn es mal wirklich auf Weite ankommen sollte, kann ich mit einer Rute unter 2,40m ebenfalls nichts anfangen. Fische ich dagegen im Kanal oder auch vom Boot aus, kommen die kurzen Ruten zum Einsatz. Die sind vom Handling und auch von der Rückmeldung her wirklich im Vorteil, aber halt nicht bei allen Bedingungen vernünftig einsetzbar.

Übrigens: Mich stört ein wenig der Satz: "vernünftige Köder verlangen es animiert zu werden, Kopyto hoch runter wird gerechtfertigt weniger". 
Wie kommst du zu dieser Aussage?


----------



## QWERTZ (12. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man da eher zunächst auf den Einsatzzweck schauen...
> Denjenigen möchte ich sehen, der an einem zugewucherten Flussufer steht, sich seinen Weg durch Schilf und Brennessel bahnt, sich dann an einem steilen Ufer wiederfindet und dann noch mit einer 2m Rute rumhantiert. Wenn es darum geht, an einem solchen Fluss den Randbereich effektiv abzufischen, wäre mir manchmal eine 3,30er Spinne am liebsten (habe ich aber nicht).
> 
> Wenn es mal wirklich auf Weite ankommen sollte, kann ich mit einer Rute unter 2,40m ebenfalls nichts anfangen. Fische ich dagegen im Kanal oder auch vom Boot aus, kommen die kurzen Ruten zum Einsatz. Die sind vom Handling und auch von der Rückmeldung her wirklich im Vorteil, aber halt nicht bei allen Bedingungen vernünftig einsetzbar.
> ...



Ist schon richtig, dass man in gewissen Situationen ne längere Rute nutzen sollte. Aber dann auch mit anderen Ködern! 

Mit nem 3m Prügel animiert man keinen Arnaud mehr. 
Dazu braucht man nämlich die kurze Rute...

In einer solchen Situation kann man zur längeren Spinnrute mit Spinnerbait o.a. greifen. Aber nicht zu kleinen Jerkbaits an der 3m+ Rute.


Was stört Dich an dem Satz???
Der trifft doch zu. Diese Köder müssen animiert werden. Einfach eingeleiern sind die Baits nur wenig attraktiv.
Das wäre doch sehr schade zu dem Preis. :q

Gruß
Marcel

PS: Das mit der Wurfweite lassen wir mal außen vor.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

Mich stört ein wenig die Implikation, dass anscheinend nur moderne Twitchbaits als "vernünftig" bezeichnet werden, Gufiangeln aber eher als reines "rauf-runter" abgewertet wird. 

Vielleicht stört mich aber auch, dass ich dann auf die Arbeit muss...

Nee, im Ernst: Es gibt ne Menge vernünftiger Köder: Beim Effzett angefangen bis zum Twitchbait.


----------



## hulkhomer (12. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

Mir is noch was eingefallen, was mich bei einer Statio wirklich nervt:

Wenn man vor dem Wurf die Leine möglichst kurz haben will, dann ist es oft so, dass man die Schnur mit dem Zeigefinger nicht greifen kann. Wenn man dann so kurbelt, dass dies geht, knallt der Wirble o.ä. gegen den Spitzenring. 

Verständlich? Ich glaube ihr kennt das Probelm .


----------



## QWERTZ (12. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Mich stört ein wenig die Implikation, dass anscheinend nur moderne Twitchbaits als "vernünftig" bezeichnet werden, Gufiangeln aber eher als reines "rauf-runter" abgewertet wird.
> 
> Vielleicht stört mich aber auch, dass ich dann auf die Arbeit muss...
> 
> Nee, im Ernst: Es gibt ne Menge vernünftiger Köder: Beim Effzett angefangen bis zum Twitchbait.



Ach so, darum gehts Dir! 
Nein, deine Rapala Köder und Mepps Spinner sind natürlich auch gute Köder. 

Aber von der Bewegung her ist ein Twichbait oder Jerkbait schon anspruchsvoller und vielseitiger als ein GuFi. Natürlich kann man den GuFi auch anders führen, aber üblich ist ja nunmal die ZickZack Bewegung. (Grund abklopfen)

Das war gemeint mit dem einfachen "rauf und runter". #6

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## QWERTZ (12. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



hulkhomer schrieb:


> Mir is noch was eingefallen, was mich bei einer Statio wirklich nervt:
> 
> Wenn man vor dem Wurf die Leine möglichst kurz haben will, dann ist es oft so, dass man die Schnur mit dem Zeigefinger nicht greifen kann. Wenn man dann so kurbelt, dass dies geht, knallt der Wirble o.ä. gegen den Spitzenring.
> 
> Verständlich? Ich glaube ihr kennt das Probelm .



Oh ja, ich weiß was Du meinst. Nie ist der Bügel dort wo er sein soll. |rolleyes Dafür liebe ich meine alte Daiwa Viento, denn dazu benutze ich die Twitching-Bar. :q

Tipp: Lass den Wirbel (Hauptschnur zum Vorfach) weg und knote das Vorfach direkt an die Hauptschnur. 
So kannst Du den Köder bis fast zum Spitzenring hoch kurbeln ohne diesen zu beschädigen. #6


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

Da die Bremse nicht bombenfest ist(sein sollte!), genügt ein kurzer Zug mit der freien(meist linken) Hand und die richtige Schnurlänge baumelt herunter . . .#6:q


----------



## QWERTZ (12. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da die Bremse nicht bombenfest ist(sein sollte!), genügt ein kurzer Zug mit der freien(meist linken) Hand und die richtige Schnurlänge baumelt herunter . . .#6:q




Wie umständlich.... #d:q

Natürlich gibts Lösungen für solche "Probleme".
Dennoch ein gutes Beispiel für eine Situation in der die BC einfach komfortabler ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*

Ja so `ne Twitchin` bar wäre anna Statio auch was feines.|rolleyes

Alles Gute ist leider nie beisammen . . .:q


----------



## QWERTZ (12. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja so `ne Twitchin` bar wäre anna Statio auch was feines.|rolleyes
> 
> Alles Gute ist leider nie beisammen . . .:q



Ist eigentlich echt überflüssig das Teil. Habe die Rolle auch nicht deswegen gekauft. Aber für den genannten Zweck ist es praktisch. Dumm nur das ich mich dran gewöhnt habe und bei allen anderen Rollen ins leere greife. :q


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Dumm nur das ich mich dran gewöhnt habe und bei allen anderen Rollen *ins Leere greife*. :q



So geht mir dass immer mit meiner Börse wenn ich aus`m Angelladen komme . . .:q:q:vik:


----------



## QWERTZ (12. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So geht mir dass immer mit meiner Börse wenn ich aus`m Angelladen komme . . .:q:q:vik:




Ja, ist schon ne schlimme Sache mit den Angelladenbesitzern. 
Alles Abzocker!  :q

Warum haben die auch so schönes Spielzeug an den Wänden hängen.. |rolleyes


----------



## Walstipper (12. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Übrigens: Mich stört ein wenig der Satz: "vernünftige Köder verlangen es animiert zu werden, Kopyto hoch runter wird gerechtfertigt weniger".
> Wie kommst du zu dieser Aussage?



Gemeint sind jene Ködertypen, die es vor 6/7 Jahren hier nicht gab, als man entweder alles mit der 9er durchgekurbelt oder gelupft ("gejiggt") hat.

Da Norberts Posting mal durchlesen http://barsch-alarm.de/Forums/viewtopic/t=23898/postdays=0/postorder=asc/start=15.html und mal die Leute die früher nur mit 9er gejiggt haben fragen, wie es ihnen denn jetzt ergeht (auch wenn sie nun effektivere Köder fischen).

Mich stört ein wenig: Jemand fragt unexplizit nach Spinnrute und bekommt die 270er vorgeklatscht, man daher alles und jenes importieren muss weil der Markt genauso hinterher ist, sowie die ganze versäumte Innovation im Schneckentempo aufgearbeitet wird, das gleiche mit der Einstellung zum fischen....


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



Walstipper schrieb:


> das gleiche mit der Einstellung zum fischen....




|bigeyes

Wie meinen?#c


----------



## Walstipper (12. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> |bigeyes
> 
> Wie meinen?#c



Fischen sei nur für den Nahrungserwerb oder es primär erstmal zielführend das Geld der Karte wieder reinzuangeln, bzw das solche Leute in den Vereinen den Ton angeben.....


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Fischen sei nur für den Nahrungserwerb oder es primär erstmal zielführend das Geld der Karte wieder reinzuangeln, bzw das solche Leute in den Vereinen den Ton angeben.....




Das kann doch jeder selbst entscheiden ob er seinen Fang isst oder lieber die antibiotikabelasteten Dinger aus`m Supermarkt.|rolleyes

Nicht alles Neue ist zwangsläufig auch richtig oder besser(höchstens fürs Ego wenn man einen Bigfish zweimal ablichten kann).#h


----------



## Walstipper (14. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das kann doch jeder selbst entscheiden ob er seinen Fang isst oder lieber die antibiotikabelasteten Dinger aus`m Supermarkt.|rolleyes



In einem vernünftigen Rahmen wie Küchenfenster und Saisonmaximalmengen kann das natürlich jeder selber entscheiden


----------



## hulkhomer (14. April 2011)

*AW: baitcaster oder stationärrolle???*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da die Bremse nicht bombenfest ist(sein sollte!), genügt ein kurzer Zug mit der freien(meist linken) Hand und die richtige Schnurlänge baumelt herunter . . .#6:q



Das stimmt schon, aber es ist doch sehr komfortabel wenn man einfach auf den Freilauf drückt und die Länge paßt, bzw. man hört einfach mit dem Kurbeln auf wenn die Länge stimmt. 

Schön ist es auch, wenn man erst spät sieht, dass sich Dreck im Köder verfangen hat. Freilauf auf, Köder "fällt" runter und läßt sich schön sauber machen. :q


----------

